# Tesla M2090 6Gb gaming fun



## masterdeejay (Oct 29, 2019)

So i bought an old M2090 tesla card for cheap. It was 29 usd on ebay.  I know it is not usefull for any gaming but i like to experiment whit it.
I tried to run games on it but i didnt found a solution until now. I switched the card working mode to WDDM. mode switch
The problem was to force the games running on the card. The card not have any video output. (it is like an headless GTX580 6Gb card)
I have an s1366 dual socket workstation, and that has two R9 380 AMD cards. I sell them and i bought a gtx1070ti.
Suprisingly i simply installed an old driver that support old fermi cards (which is the tesla) and the newer gtx. it is the 391.35-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql
Now i have much more options in nvidia control panel. I can use the tesla for cuda, and physix calculations and like an opengl accelerator. Turning ECC on-off.
However the performance is very bad.
To run an opengl game, i simply right click on the game exe and select the tesla card to run.







It displayed as dx11 card.



Vintage story is an opengl minecraft clone.
I tried the old call of duty united offensive that runs 100-200fps like an old geforce4 ti card, still low and not very efficient for a 250w power card. 

And the next was to run explicit multi gpu dx12 ashes of singularity escalation (dx11 card can work dx12 mode) . The fps numbers is very low 10-20fps on 1080p extreme.
It is clear the tesla card holds back the gtx and make fps much lower. Another thing is the card runs only on pcie 4x slot because the gtx takes 2.5 card slot so i cant use the another 16x slot. If i swap the cards to use the 16x slot i cant cool it down, the custom fan not fit between the cards.

I made all of this for fun, summary is that the this old tesla is not usefull for gaming. I will try the card for physix, maybe its better than nothing.


----------



## THEDOOMEDHELL (Jan 27, 2020)

Hm I kinda want to buy one and try it out. I mean technically, this card is pretty similar to the GTX 580 so after some bios modding it could potentially have better performance... 
I'd love to see this thing decked out with an E-power setup and liquid cooler or something. I wonder if it'll hit 1000 core... second besting it is getting a 580 3GB that should run *some* 4k titles lol


----------



## madao (May 22, 2021)

I am successful convert Tesla M2090 to Quadro 7000  with adding of DVI output.  Hardware: Just DVI port added.

But, it is not all. Because M2090 has ROM, which it is not for running as graphics card.  No sign from DVI.
Flashing with GTX580 ROM image -> graphic fail. (Of coruse Tesla M2090 use P1030 board, GTX580 uses P1021 board)
Nobody have Quadro 7000 ROM image and i start next try with C2075 ROM. -> Successful 

M2090 show  with C2075-rom  good pictures,  but  yet  M2090 device ID ->  I change  their staps with nvflash to Quadro 7000.
`nvflash --index=0 --straps 0x7FFFFFFF 0x00002C00 0x7FFFFFFF 0x00000000` 

Here a proof:   I have use  C2075 ROM, this is why modded M2090 has 448 instead 512 shader units..
3D performance is  after change of device ID much better.

Now is gaming fun  good 

BTW: i am looking after C2090 or Q7000 ROM

Greetings
Matt


----------



## silentbogo (May 22, 2021)

I was just watching Level1Tech on his K40 adventure. Pretty cool. 
I'm eyeing a pair of K80's for my new rig (cheap and local), though I'm not sure if getting 600W worth of compute oomph(and without active cooling) is advisable right at the beginning of summer     
Might need to use these with a custom shroud, and hope that my neighbors won't call the police:

Spoiler: they are as loud as weedwhacker, and as powerful as class 3 tornado. Pulled from 2U Supermicro chassis.


----------



## madao (May 23, 2021)

K80 for mining.... not worth..  to much less hashrate over openCL and too low CUDA compute version.
I have pile Quadro K serie (K4000  and K4200 )
Mining with GPU make sense since pascal-generation. (Maxwell is capable, but bad hash rate)
This is why, Pascal-Geforce/Quadro is in europe really expensiv (used card)

Now, i try to converting  Tesla C2050 to  Quadro  6000.
Convert to Quadro 6000 is successful, but nvidia driver refused him (probably is 3GB instead 6GB memory a reason)
Now runs C2050 as Quadro 5000. (Quadro 5000 has orginal 352 shader and 2,5GB memory ) and 448 shader is useable (cuda-z & fillrate )

Change of config straps of C2050 to Quadro 5000.

`nvflash --index=0 --straps 0x7FFFFFFF 0x00002000 0x7FFFFFFF 0x00000000`


----------



## silentbogo (May 23, 2021)

madao said:


> K80 for mining.... not worth.. to much less hashrate over openCL and too low CUDA compute version.


Definitely not for mining(already have that coverted). 
Just want to make a multi-user virtualized workstation, and since Nvidia hid vGPU functionality behind a licensing paywall, I was hoping that dual-GPUs w/ recently-unlocked GPU passthrough would work.


----------



## user899 (Jun 2, 2021)

Very new to the game here, I have several questions if anyone would like to answer please.


madao said:


> Just DVI port added.


I've heard of cards advertised with no output that just had the display outputs hidden behind the backplate, but what exactly do you mean in this case, that you had to physically solder a DVI port onto the card?



madao said:


> Flashing with GTX580 ROM image -> graphic fail. (Of coruse Tesla M2090 use P1030 board, GTX580 uses P1021 board)


How exactly does one find out the board used for a particular graphics card? I checked out this website's gpu database for those 2 cards and it doesn't seem to specify p1030 on the m2090 page or p1021 on the gtx580 page.



madao said:


> BTW: i am looking after C2090 or Q7000 ROM


Like this one?  https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169437/169437 or have you already seen it?  Or is unverified typically undesirable?

Greetings,
Anon.


----------



## JinuIslife8 (Jun 2, 2021)

*visible Confusion* what...??, How??, ..... Why?? I'm surprised you managed to get that tesla to even work and get to game a bit.


----------



## madao (Jun 2, 2021)

@user899
DVI port, yes one DVI port adding with solder work. My M2090 hasn't slot bracket.

P1030 is  pcb design. Somewhere is P1030 printed. Pleas see  rear side of this card.  "Model P1030" is printed near  FCC logo.








						NVIDIA Quadro 7000 Specs
					

NVIDIA GF110, 651 MHz, 512 Cores, 64 TMUs, 48 ROPs, 6144 MB GDDR5, 851 MHz, 384 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				



P1030 is used by big Fermi-Quadro (5000, 6000, 7000 and all Thermi based Tesla )

And  P1030 is stored into bios





Thanks for link with Quadro7000 ROM
I'll check it soon.

Why i convert Tesla to Quadro.
It was a bet, which, i can convert Tesla without monitor output to  grahpics card.


----------



## madao (Jun 5, 2021)

One ask me about forwarding of try with  Q7000 ROM.
Q7000 ROM from link is  useable,  verified.



before, with C2075 ROM, pleas see connection (single DVI) and 448 unified shader)
Tesla C20xx is unique Tesla, because, it show life from DVI, but 3D performance is terrible.





now with Q7000 ROM, two  DVI and full 512 unified shader.
AND now is IGP from old M3N-HT highend motherboard disabled.
It means: Now works  M2090 as graphics card very well 






Howto ?

downloading nvflash ( I use old nvflash for fermi generation Ver. 5.105)

```
nvflash --list
```
Look after index for M2090 or other tesla.   example "0    M2090 (1091.10DEblablah )"  It means Index=0 .

```
nvflash --index=0  Q7000.rom -4 -5 -6
```
  (then nvflash ask you, want you override ID? type YES or y )
Restarting. Now , tesla should show life on DVI port.


```
nvflash --index=0 --straps 0x7FFFFFFF 0x00002C00 0x7FFFFFFF 0x00000000
```
(Only for M2090 to Q 7000 ,  other Tesla Model requires other AND0 & OR0 mask, pleas ask me.)
This step change soft-strap of Tesla card to Quadro. (Change of softstrap to Geforce GTX580 is possible, i haven't check it )

Now you have a Quadro card based Tesla. 
Pleas give  attetion about cooling of tesla M2090. 

of coruse is solder work neccesary for adding of DVI Port.

Have fun
Matt


----------



## Aleksey.PR (Jul 13, 2021)

Best regards, Matt
Have you changed the firmware from DOS?
In WIN7 (64) the firmware does not end, did you use the original firmware or did you change something in it?


----------



## madao (Jul 14, 2021)

I use nvflash under windows.  Of coruse is  flashing with DOS eviroment very recommend.  Very important:  Firmware and nvflash should be in same folder.
I didn't change  firmware.   download Quadro 7000 firmware from https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/169437/169437.

Greetings
matt


----------



## Aleksey.PR (Jul 14, 2021)

That's just the point, the replacement of the straps occurs. The firmware is abutting. I'll try it today from DOS. I took the firmware myself at techpowerup. I have installed all the video outputs and the fan header. The fan runs without any firmware.

In DOS mode there is also an error. Maybe I need to flash the version for c2075 first? Or am I missing something.


----------



## Schaka (Jul 14, 2021)

I just wanted to give an update on what I've done with my Tesla M2090 and as some questions to unlock its full potential. I got the card for 20€, strapped a 120mm fan to it and it never gets hotter than 45°C.

Here's what I did (you need a Haswell CPU with iGPU or any newer generation for this to work).
- installed iGPU (Intel HD 4600 drivers)
- installed Nvidia drivers 391
- added nvidia-smi to my PATH variable
- executed BAT file with following content

`nvidia-smi -acp 0
nvidia-smi -fdm WDDM
nvidia-smi --auto-boost-permission=UNRESTRICTED
:: AdapterType causes Tesla to not be recognized as high performance GPU
:: REG QUERY HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001 /v AdapterType
REG DELETE HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001 /v AdapterType /f`

- went to Windows graphic settings, chose system application, chose the path to Nvidia Control Panel and select High Performance GPU (Tesla M2090)

As seen in the picture attached, I was then able to render on my Tesla - without telling Windows explicitly which executeables to render on the Telsa.
Unfortunately I'm nowhere near GTX 580 performance. For comparison:

ModelCoreShaderMemoryTesla M2090651 Mhz1301 Mhz924 (1848) MhzGeForce GTX 580855 Mhz1710 Mhz1002 (2004) Mhz

Unfortunately, MSI Afterburner can't overclock Tesla. Unfortunately NiBiToR does not recognize the Tesla VBIOS, so I cannot overclock here either.
That's a shame, as I'm sure performance in eSports titles would surprise quite a few people, especially for the low price of 20€ for a card with 6GB of VRAM.

So here's my final question:
If I flash the Quadro 7000 vBIOS, will I still be able to use my Tesla M2090 as a high performance GPU and render on it, but send video out through my iGPU?
If yes, will I be able to overclock the Quadro 7000 vBIOS to reach 580 performance (or higher)?

If this turns out to be possible, that'd be a perfect little playground project for me.


----------



## matosi (Jul 15, 2021)

Another new player here and first post too 

I'm defenitely not a gamer but for a similar price I decided to accept the challenge and WOW it works pretty well !!!
I spent almost a month playing/gaming with this new toy and considered the ongoing speculation in the GPU market I couldnt be happier.

the most tricky part obviously is the dvi connector solder - that - in some case could be avoided too. some softwares/games have no problems using the card with no monitor attacched : in my case, once enabled the wddm mode and with the monitor connected to the iGPU, Watchdog2 worked very well


good cooling is mandatory, I ended up tying two 70mm fans on top of the heatsink with the help of those 6 holes in the black base plus another settled on top of the backplate (with spacer) to cool down the ram

In the past few weeks I learnt this kind of operation is not new to the scene - but - in the past year people usually tried to convert consumer card to professional counterpart to gain access to tcc so what we're doing here is really fun    

actually I'm trying to solve out these questions:

- rollback: in case I would like restore original firmware (from backup I made), bios flash with ID overrride is enough? ad/or soft straps are needed ?
- despite the loose of tcc I'd really would like to try GTX580 'mode' (nvidia released DX12 driver for Fermi based cards with version 384.somewhat, those drivers unfortunately refuse to install on Quadro7000 ). madao do you already tried bios/softstraps for gtx580?  will we loose the extra RAM (the biggest 580 has only 3 GB)?
    (running cyberpunk 2077 on a 30 bucks card... priceless lol )
- a better way to read temperature (hwinfo reads *only* chl/ir pmbus temp (and other values) from VRM module - the card doesn't expose gpu core temperature)

next tests, usability/performance in virtual machine (vmwar player/esxi / virtual box)

actual test rig i5 3rd gen / legit q4000 / q7000 (formerly m2090) / another m2090


----------



## Schaka (Jul 15, 2021)

If I change the strap to Quadro 7000 and install the correct drivers, can I overclock in MSI Afterburner?
As it stands right now, I flashed the Quadro 7000 BIOS onto the Tesla M2090. However, even after BIOS modding, it does not actually increase in clock speed (afterburner shows the speed, but it never clocks to it). I mean, I also wouldn't be able to adjust voltages, so really the original Tesla M2090 BIOS has been the strongest in terms of pure performance so far.


I wish more BIOS mods were possible, but the usual shader/memory clock doesn't work.

Edit: GTX 580 BIOS gives code 10/code 43 and doesn't work.
Quadro 7000 BIOS is much slower (25-30% lower score in Heaven) than original Tesla BIOS. (Didn't change straps - so no Afterburner OC either)

Edit2: Tesla C2075 BIOS on the M2090 (without strap change) can take overclocks through Afterburner. I can take it to 745 Mhz on the core and 2004 on memory.
Purey based off of my score in Heaven, that's about a 10-15% bump in performance. If anyone has a C2090 VBIOS lying around, I'd love to have it. Should allow GTX 580 performance on the Tesla M2090 through Afterburner.

For reference:
Quadro 7000 BIOS with/without Quadro straps: 590-650 pts in Heaven
Tesla M2090 BIOS, Tesla drivers, 800-900 pts in Heaven
C2075 BIOS (745/2004 Mhz) with Quadro 7000 straps and Quadro drivers, 1125+ pts in Heaven

I would like to try GTX 580 straps with GeForce drivers, both on the C2075 bios (really wish we had C2090) and M2090 BIOS (clocks higher by default, more cores but not OC'able).


----------



## matosi (Jul 18, 2021)

Schaka said:


> I would like to try GTX 580 straps with GeForce drivers, both on the C2075 bios (really wish we had C2090) and M2090 BIOS (clocks higher by default, more cores but not OC'able).


straps to gtx580 0x6FFC3BFF 0x00000000 0x7FFFFFFF 0x00000000, gpuz OK , driver 391.35 OK

tested with both c2075 and q7000 bioses unfortunately without desired results (dx12 app crash/not working, possibly dependant from host system (w10x64 1909) not fully updated, offline )
in some cases apps  thrown these errors
- typed uav load
- resource binding tier 3 

switched to q7000 bios to reflect 580 core/shader count

@Schaka 
can you test in unigine or other dx12 compliance and/or against those instructions ?


----------



## Aleksey.PR (Jul 18, 2021)

Tested straps to gtx580, memory remains 6GB


----------



## Aleksey.PR (Jul 19, 2021)

Unfortunately, so far the card does not want to work as a leader. As a slave it works, but only a DVI output. I will continue to try to run it fully.


----------



## Schaka (Jul 20, 2021)

New update:
- Quadro 7000 BIOS with GTX 580 straps (6GB VRAM stays), can't overclock - with VBIOS mods, it's possible to up the clocks and in Afterburner it does show (on idle it's 850Mhz and highest memory clock) but clocks down under load
- C2075 BIOS with 580 straps - can overclock without limits, though voltage is still so low that we can't reach 580 clocks - fails at DX12 at high clocks
- TimeSpy in DX12 works with Quadro 7000 BIOS + GTX 580 straps + GeForce drivers and stock Quadro clocks

The best results (with DX12 compliance) I got as following:
- Take Tesla M2090 original BIOS
- change vendor id, etc in NiBiToR
- reopen BIOS, make changes for OC (they don't take for some reason, idk)

- Quadro 7000 BIOS remains the worst
- C2075 BIOS is pretty good due to being able to overclock in Afterburner, however purely based on 3D Mark, I get worse results than with M2090 stock BIOS (probably due to missing shaders)

My conlusion: 
Unless someone figures out how to ACTUALLY BIOS mod the M2090 and Quadro 7000 or how to apply an overclock with afterburner, our best bet is to get our hands on a C2090 VBIOS file.
I've looked everywhere to see if I can find a used one. I suspect the C2090 was never actually produced. So maybe there's someone out there who can reverse engineer the Tesla M2090 BIOS and figure this out.


----------



## Aleksey.PR (Jul 22, 2021)

The operation of the DVI ports has been tested. Everything works on firmware from 7000 kvadras. Both ports, if installed, operate in analog mode, that is, through DVI-VGA adapters.


----------



## Aleksey.PR (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi, does anyone have a strap for transferring to the Quadro 6000? I want to check something.


----------



## BLRandome (Sep 23, 2021)

someone know if i can use it in slave mode with igpu processor?
I try to put the dvi module but i have problems with the tin in the gpu


----------



## elpepe (Sep 28, 2021)

I just bought a tesla m2070, can someone confirm if I can also change the bios to a c2075?


----------



## Schaka (Oct 1, 2021)

BLRandome said:


> someone know if i can use it in slave mode with igpu processor?
> I try to put the dvi module but i have problems with the tin in the gpu


I have used the M2090 exclusively for rendering with Intel iGPU (Haswell+) to create my benchmarks in this thread. I eventually sent it to the YouTuber zWORMz for benchmarking.


----------



## alfamule (Oct 1, 2021)

HI. I am looking for Quadro 7000S. This GPU have two dvi conectors. This pcb is the same that M2090. I think that the Quadro 7000 bios not are compatible, this card have two display port and a dvi conector. Not the same that M2090 pcb.


----------



## Schaka (Oct 20, 2021)

For anyone wondering, you can OC the M2090 (stock BIOS) using Nvidia InSpector. It's an old overclocking tool predating Afterburner that can handle more power phases than the GTX cards have. Found that info on YouTube of all places.


----------



## squirmul (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi, the next tesla owner (sadly not the car) here.
If i understood correctly: 
If a DVI Port is installed beforehand and with a Quadro7000 or tesla c2075 Bios the card can be used with a Monitor.
But not with the 2090 Bios right?

How hard is it to activate the Video Output in the 2090 Bios? Or is it even possible.


----------



## Schaka (Nov 3, 2021)

squirmul said:


> How hard is it to activate the Video Output in the 2090 Bios? Or is it even possible.


This is not a dig at you, but if you have to ask it's impossible. You'd likely have to reverse engineer the BIOS and figure out how to add video support to the binary.
I suggest you just get a Haswell CPU with iGPU and route through that, the same way that I have been doing it. If you OC with Nvidia InSpector, you can get around GTX 580 performance and you won't regret it.


----------



## jonathanYT (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello, I have a question, I have a tesla m2090 and when I updated the driver, it came out in a gpuz that had 5376 mb of memory and when I changed the bios to quadro 7000, I still got 5376 mb, some solution because I did not get 6144 mb. 



This is the configuration that I have for the graphics card in the control panel


and in games the only game that put it at 65% was minecraft, everything to the maximum with a shader to the maximum in fortnite it only spent 30% with everything to the maximum and they loaded the textures late and in warzon a directX error came out and in Apex was left frozen in a loading screen some solution to make the most of it and one did not weld the port.


----------



## alfamule (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi. I have the same problem with the memory capacity. I don`t know why.
but my Nvidia panel does appear complete.


----------



## Schaka (Nov 8, 2021)

Do a DDU and manually install the Tesla drivers 391.xx. I can see in GPU-Z in the above screenshots that it's missing some things.
Everything worked well for me with Haswell iGPU to route the signal through, using the registry hack of deleting AdapterType for the Tesla registry entry.

I recommend only using Nvidia Inspector once you've got the rest sorted out.


----------



## Darkraspa (Nov 21, 2021)

jonathanYT said:


> Hello, I have a question, I have a tesla m2090 and when I updated the driver, it came out in a gpuz that had 5376 mb of memory and when I changed the bios to quadro 7000, I still got (...)


Hi!

Are you using the card as an slave? If this is so, be sure that the master card is no a Nvidia card. The old drivers that you are installing for the Tesla are not compatible with the drivers that you would be using for the other card. After driving me crazy I decided to buy a very old "Non Nvidia" card to check it... And I was alright.  Be aware that your card now is not recognizing "CUDA", "Direct ML" and " Phys X". The quantity of memory was also a mess with the mixture of Nvidia Drivers. I hope this is your problem.

Sorry to write in Spanish:

Si estás usando la grafica como "esclava" la grafica por la que sacas el video no puede ser Nvidia. Yo me he vuelto loco pues cuando ponía los drivers de la Tesla perdía la configuración de la otra  y cuando ponía la configuración de la otra, la Tesla perdía "CUDA, Direct ML y Phys X". Tampoco actualizaba correctamente la cantidad de memoria de la Tesla. Espero haber podido ayudar. Saludos

Kind regards


----------



## alfamule (Nov 22, 2021)

Darkraspa said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are you using the card as an slave? If this is so, be sure that the master card is no a Nvidia card. The old drivers that you are installing for the Tesla are not compatible with the drivers that you would be using for the other card. After driving me crazy I decided to buy a very old "Non Nvidia" card to check it... And I was alright.  Be aware that your card now is not recognizing "CUDA", "Direct ML" and " Phys X". The quantity of memory was also a mess with the mixture of Nvidia Drivers. I hope this is your problem.
> 
> ...


Hi! I use the  M2090 as only graphic card and i have the same problem. I think it is a problem at time to  bun the new bios. "Gracias por la ayuda".


----------



## Darkraspa (Nov 25, 2021)

alfamule said:


> Hi! I use the  M2090 as only graphic card and i have the same problem. I think it is a problem at time to  bun the new bios. "Gracias por la ayuda".


I would delete all drivers and Nvidia programs form the system and install drivers 391.xx

It should be straight forward. If you are near Santander. Tell me so and I will help you.


----------



## Stefan2K21 (Nov 27, 2021)

Just a thought here, and this may not be your problem, but I believe the Tesla cards have an option to enable ECC for the memory. When ECC is enabled some of the memory is used for error correction, so you lose a bit of memory. Also it impacts performance since extra data has to be written and read from memory and calculations performed to check the intgrety of each byte. So, those who are seeing the reduced memory might need to check to see if this is perhaps enabled. I believe you can check this as well as toggle it on or off using the nvidia-smi.exe tool.


----------



## alfamule (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello. I want to thank Stefan2K21 for the help. In fact, I disabled the ECC in the drivers and I had all the memory again, the 6Gb. Thanks.


----------



## Darkraspa (Dec 2, 2021)

Schaka said:


> New update:
> - Quadro 7000 BIOS with GTX 580 straps (6GB VRAM stays), can't overclock - with VBIOS mods, it's possible to up the clocks and in Afterburner it does show (on idle it's 850Mhz and highest memory clock) but clocks down under load
> - C2075 BIOS with 580 straps - can overclock without limits, though voltage is still so low that we can't reach 580 clocks - fails at DX12 at high clocks
> - TimeSpy in DX12 works with Quadro 7000 BIOS + GTX 580 straps + GeForce drivers and stock Quadro clocks
> ...


Hi Schaka:

I have been able to run it with Quadro 7000 original bios and also with C2075 BIOS. But you say that the best result is:

- Take Tesla M2090 original BIOS
- change vendor id, etc in NiBiToR ---> *I GOT LOST HERE AND DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO DO with NiBIToR.*
- reopen BIOS, make changes for OC (they don't take for some reason, idk)  *I GOT LOST HERE AS WELL.*

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Schaka (Dec 8, 2021)

Darkraspa said:


> - reopen BIOS, make changes for OC (they don't take for some reason, idk)  *I GOT LOST HERE AS WELL.*


Like I said, overclocks don't take. 
As this guy explains on YouTube, the Tesla cards have more power phases that's why normal overclocking tools can't handle them.

You can use Nividia InSpector to overclock the card instead. Although you might need to find an older version of it - idk. I don't have the tesla anymore so I can't test this for you.


----------



## masterdeejay (Dec 30, 2021)

I bought a C2075 and K20C (that looks new)




First the C2075
When i tried to write the Quadro 7000 fw, the nwflash64 error is GPU mismatch.
The freedos looks like nwflash flashes the q7000 fw but not working (fan always full speed, still c2075 in device managger)
And it cant flash back to the original c2075 (bios size mismach), just the nwflash64 flashed back.
So i flashed back to where i start.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 1, 2022)

I installed a driver 390.85-tesla-desktop-win10-64bit
nvidia-smi -dm 0

Works in DX12 mode, i use and old AMD 6600K APU for the display, the card has DVI.


But i want use this card as a Quadro 7000

The k20c dont want to change to wddm..

I cant flash to k20x

UPDATE_ i flashed succesfully in dos, but still K20C in GPUZ and device managger, only the clock are higher and the fan is louder.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 2, 2022)

I flashed back to the K20C
https://forum.level1techs.com/t/gaming-on-my-tesla-more-likely-than-you-think/171185

Installed the Titan drivers (WDDM?)
and then: 
computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001   (it is 0002 in my OS)
delete the entry Adapter type
create a 32bit dword: EnableMsHybrid  value of 1
now error 43 in the device manager

so it is not working


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 2, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> The fps numbers is very low 10-20fps on 1080p extreme.


Is that on Superposition?


----------



## Braisswc (Jan 2, 2022)

hola, que tal a todos, antes de nada feliz año a todos.
tengo una duda y espero que me podáis ayudar, y es que tengo la m2090 y me quedé estancado en el punto de que e llegado a instalarle un vci y creo haber cambiado la bios a la quadro 7000, mi problema es el siguiente, y es que GPU-Z me la reconoce como la quadro 7000 ahora pero digamos que intento conectarla como la grafica principal y no hay video o incluso apagando y conectando todo y encendiendo no hay resultado ninguno. Incluso me salta el fallo d6, alguien podria ayudarme a hacer que me funcione? ( tengo windows 10 64 bit,nvflash5.105,controladores nvidia 353.82)


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 3, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Is that on Superposition?


That was 2 years ago with the M2090
dx12 ashes of singularity escalation was the benchmark
but the GTX 5xx series is not good for dx12


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 4, 2022)

Another rig k20c, still error 43 with titan drivers. Cant switch to wddm mode...


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 6, 2022)

Finaly i found an almost good guide, now it is in wddm mode.
https://vk.com/@chclubb-tesla-k20-kak-ispolzovat-dlya-igr
Pcie mode is 1x because i use a riser.
modded bios:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/241461/241461


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 8, 2022)

Fan control not working on the K20C, but the fan connector pinout is the standard 4 pin so i can use the motherboard fan control.
Performance is like gtx1050ti.


----------



## Armizael (Jan 11, 2022)

hola, disculpen que hable en español  pero no se ingles, me compre una tesla m2090, pero a pesar de que leo mucho, aun no tengo completa claridad del proceso para transformarla en una quadro7000, espero me puedan guiar.


----------



## Schaka (Jan 13, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> Fan control not working on the K20C, but the fan connector pinout is the standard 4 pin so i can use the motherboard fan control.
> Performance is like gtx1050ti


Have you overclocked yet? You should be able to get roughly 780 Ti performance out of it, which is closer to a 1060 than 1050 Ti. At least in DX11.
DX12 you might struggle on Kepler.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 13, 2022)

Yes, it is light oc-d with the russian k20x bios.


954mhz core, 1450mhz vram


----------



## Schaka (Feb 12, 2022)

I found a forum post claiming that Tesla C2075 shades are just soft locked and we can get full performance out of it. Now I can't figure this out at all, but would anytime here know what this bios mod requires? 

I have a C2075 at hand to try as well as an M2090 atm. I probably won't resell these for a while.


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 14, 2022)

Found it!


I dont have time to test is, i also have a C2075 but now i have other projects (Tesla M40 and Radeon MI8)


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 15, 2022)

Next fun card is an AMD Instinct m8 that you can use for gaming.

https://www.miyconst.com/Blog/View/...etailed-review-and-tests-cooling-bios-drivers

Pros:
very good price (105 euro with coupon, free shipping in EU)
performance is good for FullHD gaming (but not all ultra setting because 4gb vram) like GTX1060-1070
newer used new card (from slovakian webshop, 1y warranty in EU)
not good for miners

Const:
only 4gb vram
only one DP port that hidden (still better than tesla cards without output)
needs additional cooling
no updated drivers (but there is modded new drivers called nimez)
card made in 2016-2017 so possible that thermal paste needs to replaced


----------



## Schaka (Feb 15, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> Found it!
> View attachment 236548View attachment 236549
> 
> I dont have time to test is, i also have a C2075 but now i have other projects (Tesla M40 and Radeon MI8)


This didn't work. I have a 84kbit BIOS. Unfortunately, nvflash let me flash the 64kbit one and now it's corrupted. I still get an image, but I can't flash it back to the 84kbit one due to "PCI block corrupted" error, so I will have to flash it with a hardware programmer in the coming days. If you have any idea how to do this via software to save me the hassle, let me know.



Would be nice if you could mod my BIOS too, I'll let you know if it worked.


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 16, 2022)

Schaka said:


> This didn't work. I have a 84kbit BIOS. Unfortunately, nvflash let me flash the 64kbit one and now it's corrupted. I still get an image, but I can't flash it back to the 84kbit one due to "PCI block corrupted" error, so I will have to flash it with a hardware programmer in the coming days. If you have any idea how to do this via software to save me the hassle, let me know.
> 
> Would be nice if you could mod my BIOS too, I'll let you know if it worked.


Ok i modded it

i getting pci block corrupted size mismatch. dont know why.


----------



## Schaka (Feb 16, 2022)

Thank you. I hardware flashed my backup BIOS and things worked again. Unfortunately, I still get PCI block corrupt issue when trying to flash any other BIOS.
I tried your modded 84kbit one (hardware flash with EZP2019 again) and while it runs just fine, shaders aren't unlocked. So the unlock is probably way more complicated. I'll keep my card disassembled for a bit so I can test quicker, but I think I'll just put the backup on and resell it.

I'll give the Quadro 7000 BIOS a try. In this video, the Quadro 7000 BIOS seems to match his bios and clocks. Maybe that one needs to be modded?

According to this post there's secret register for Fermi core enablement at 0x022588. Quadro 7000 BIOS has it recognized as a Tesla C2075, but the DVI port stops working. Additionally, it's still stuckat 448 Shaders. I'll keepit disassembled and pack it away to mess around with later.


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 25, 2022)

My new toy S9300X2 or dual FuryX/Nano. (brand new, 1y wrty, 130 Eur from slovakian webshop)
It can play games, if CF is working it is like a GTX1080 if not it is only GTX1060-1070. Needs modded active cooling, modded bioses, only one miniDP port.








video is not mine.


----------



## Necromorfo_kawaii (Feb 28, 2022)

Bro i'm questions for you of M2090


Schaka said:


> Thank you. I hardware flashed my backup BIOS and things worked again. Unfortunately, I still get PCI block corrupt issue when trying to flash any other BIOS.
> I tried your modded 84kbit one (hardware flash with EZP2019 again) and while it runs just fine, shaders aren't unlocked. So the unlock is probably way more complicated. I'll keep my card disassembled for a bit so I can test quicker, but I think I'll just put the backup on and resell it.
> 
> I'll give the Quadro 7000 BIOS a try. In this video, the Quadro 7000 BIOS seems to match his bios and clocks. Maybe that one needs to be modded?
> ...


----------



## Schaka (Mar 1, 2022)

I will not be answering questions privately. That is not what a public forum is meant for. Everything is going to be documented for future use many years down the road. If you cannot ask publicly, I'm afraid you're out of luck.


----------



## Donil (Apr 11, 2022)

hello someone help me D:
I have an Nvidia Tesla m2050 3gb and I tried to convert it to quadro 5000, I already managed to change from tcc to wddm but when I try to flash it tells me id board and ID device,I already used other nvflash that don't ask for confirmation and still doesn't work I've been going crazy for 2 days and I'm going crazy  thanks eat crazy chicken, sorry if it's another forum but here is the only one I found about Nvidia Tesla ;-;


----------



## Moicesar (Apr 11, 2022)

tengo un tesla m2070 necesito ayuda hermanos
i hope conver in tesla k6000 i need help


----------



## Armizael (Oct 17, 2022)

Moicesar said:


> tengo un tesla m2070 necesito ayuda hermanos
> i hope conver in tesla k6000 i need help


estoy en las mismas condiciones, porfavor ayuda.
I am in the same condition, please help.


----------



## Jelly4563 (Dec 1, 2022)

@


masterdeejay said:


> My new toy S9300X2 or dual FuryX/Nano. (brand new, 1y wrty, 130 Eur from slovakian webshop)
> It can play games, if CF is working it is like a GTX1080 if not it is only GTX1060-1070. Needs modded active cooling, modded bioses, only one miniDP port.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, sorry for reviving a dead post, but I wanted to ask you, is there any way to transform a Tesla K20C to a GTX 780?


----------



## masterdeejay (Dec 3, 2022)

Jelly4563 said:


> @
> 
> Hello, sorry for reviving a dead post, but I wanted to ask you, is there any way to transform a Tesla K20C to a GTX 780?


I used this guide:
https://vk.com/@chclubb-tesla-k20-kak-ispolzovat-dlya-igr
(use google translate, it is russian)
There is no fan control in the modded bios, so you must make an external cable to a motherboard header.


----------

